# Long time lurker...



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey all,

Been lurking on the forums for sometime now... I'm the member of way too many forums so I try to keep my account size down. But now with me getting back into snowboarding I figured I should join this great group of folks.

I've been snowboarding since I was 12 years old, I'm 28 now, you can do the math. :laugh:

I work as an IT Engineer full time for a very fast growing company that delivers ad spots to TV, Radio and the web. I have a daughter that is now 15 months and I've been married for 3 years. I try to get as much snowboarding in as I can, but with a little one, and lack of snow this year in New England I have maybe been out twice (Yesterday as being my most recent). I love snowboarding in a t-shirt, but God does slush suck. I typically go alone since my wife is at home watching our daughter. It'd be cool to get to know some people from around my area so that I don't always have to ride alone. Not that it's bad, I do enjoy just crankin' my iPod and crusin' down the slopes.

I'm also the moderator and admin of a few other forums I run (video gaming / muscle cars), but I won't post that crap in here since I know what it's like to have others join and post links and stuff back to their site hoping to gain members. If you want to know what they are, feel free to hit me up with a PM and I'd be more than happy to share them.

Anyways, that's a little bit about me. If anyone wants computer / network / server help, feel free to ping me. I'll do my best to help you out over PM's.

Thanks!


----------

